# I've got 890 MOMENUM points



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got this spam email from uber
They sent me coupon for 15% on fake health care, oil change and verizon/at&t
I have no use for any of those services.




Edit: just noticed that i misspelled momentum, but i won't edit it because the word i wrote summarize usefulness of that programm perfectly


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

When I first signed up and got to 150 (50 rides) in about a week, I was excited to see what awaits me in the rewards section. So disappoint. I do look every now and then to see how many rides I have in the quarter and see if they would actually try to give us a reason to try getting more rides. Here is an idea that makes both riders and drivers happy: Add $.25-$.50 per ride either on the rider or Uber and put that towards credit for car repair, maintenance, etc to keep cars in tip top shape that satisfies all three parties. I know, too good of an idea for Uber to jump on...and God Forbid it cuts a little money to improve the product.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

OCBob said:


> When I first signed up and got to 150 (50 rides) in about a week, I was excited to see what awaits me in the rewards section. So disappoint. I do look every now and then to see how many rides I have in the quarter and see if they would actually try to give us a reason to try getting more rides. Here is an idea that makes both riders and drivers happy: Add $.25-$.50 per ride either on the rider or Uber and put that towards credit for car repair, maintenance, etc to keep cars in tip top shape that satisfies all three parties. I know, too good of an idea for Uber to jump on...and God Forbid it cuts a little money to improve the product.


Or cut uber commissions, like with lyft


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I used my At & t. I did save $.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I get 20% discount on AT&T with my company. Uber only offers 18%. 

Does anyone else get other offers besides Jiffy Lube and AT&T? 
Lyft's AnyPerk has a whole lot more selections.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

The 18% discount off of my mobile telephone bill is quite nice thank you very much.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> The 18% discount off of my mobile telephone bill is quite nice thank you very much.


Mrs UberJax??? No.... couldn't be. Could it?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I pay $60 for all unlimited with sprint.

Where is my discount?


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Got over $20/month savings on AT&T bill so that was nice. Would be nice if they came up with more savings.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] health care


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I almost used the Autozone discount twice, but ended up not needing to.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm still waiting for them to add access to food stamps now that the new Uber rates qualify all drivers for them.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I did a little research ..if you go to the sights listed and not threw Uber, they have almost the EXACT same discounts for all "new members" or "internet spcl" I just got 2 new tires and an oil change from firestone , the weekly ad coupon was a better eal then my UBER momentum discounts, uber is rebranding existiing deals as "SECIAL JUST FOR YOU" nothing more! its basically a scam, but sense it cost you no money there is no crime, im guessing!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Stupid shit. 
Why do they value our time so cheaply. I don't want their shit deals. Both uber and lyft deals are not very good and I am sure they are making money off the promoting company. Just another revenue stream without adding any value to the drivers.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL this scam is hilarious! those UBER PERKS....they are the free perks they offer all new customers. I got 2 new tires at firestone, Turns out the weekly ad special was a better deal then the UBER discount! Look up those companies for yourself. You will see the exact same deals offered to the general public!


----------

